# AirTV in TIVO Stream



## Berry Johnston (Dec 13, 2020)

The AirTv stations from Sling are not showing up in TIVO Stream. Have I made a mistake or is this another disappointment that they are working on debugging? I'm 48 hours into the setup I hope I'm missing something. TIVO and Sling blame AirTv they are clueless.


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

I would imagine the channels are different than the Sling channels and stream can't recognize them. And neither knows how to make it right. Probably one thing for sling to integrate it into its own app, but another for stream to do it.
Hell, Stream still doesn't support network tuners, so for me the app is useless since a majority of my viewing is still live TV, and their app doesn't support it. Kind of lame. But I can watch all the crap free stuff that is just horrible, and can't be deleted. 

Sent from my Surface Duo using Tapatalk


----------



## Berry Johnston (Dec 13, 2020)

AirTV Anywhere $200 to have a slow to respond DVR for local stations plus a $15 - $200 antenna depending on what you need for your area. I'm 15 miles from the Antennas and the cheap but highly reviewed indoor stick to the window antenna isn't amazing but my neighbor's outdoor antenna has good local quality. The only bonus I can think of is when the internet goes down you can watch something from the local antenna. 
Stream Local TV in HD | AirTV


----------



## SugarBowl (Jan 5, 2007)

It's just another short coming of the Tivo Stream. Local channels and local DVR'ed recordings from Sling do not appear in the Tivo Stream interface. This is just another reason to go directly to the SlingTv app instead of using the tivo app.


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

SugarBowl said:


> It's just another short coming of the Tivo Stream. Local channels and local DVR'ed recordings from Sling do not appear in the Tivo Stream interface. This is just another reason to go directly to the SlingTv app instead of using the tivo app.


Do you know many 3rd party live Channel apps that have dvr access to the og app? Don't believe Google or apple's integration dives that deep. This stuff is still in its infancy, and everyone seems to want 100% integration yesterday.

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## scottchez (Dec 2, 2003)

Someone said the HD HomeRun OTA Tuner integrates into the Tivo Guide so I would think the Sling should be able to do it soon with a software update.
Kind of need Local channels


----------



## mike3y (Jan 5, 2021)

scottchez said:


> Someone said the HD HomeRun OTA Tuner integrates into the Tivo Guide so I would think the Sling should be able to do it soon with a software update.
> Kind of need Local channels


It does? I don't see how....


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

scottchez said:


> Someone said the HD HomeRun OTA Tuner integrates into the Tivo Guide so I would think the Sling should be able to do it soon with a software update.
> Kind of need Local channels


Don't believe the tivo guide supports network tuners. Their focus has been on Locrap for their live TV.

It been a complaint of mine from the get go since they want us to go through their Stream app. It if the majority of our watching is Live TV, then I'm relagated to the TV app we're using (channels Dvr for me) or Google's live channels. And I'm not going to go from utilizing one home screen to go to another just for the sake of their aggregation.

They also don't have TV everywhere access which is also what I use through Channels. So those two things keep me from using their side of things.

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## mike3y (Jan 5, 2021)

dbpaddler said:


> Don't believe the tivo guide supports network tuners. Their focus has been on Locrap for their live TV.
> 
> It been a complaint of mine from the get go since they want us to go through their Stream app. It if the majority of our watching is Live TV, then I'm relagated to the TV app we're using (channels Dvr for me) or Google's live channels. And I'm not going to go from utilizing one home screen to go to another just for the sake of their aggregation.
> 
> ...


I wonder how Google TV will compare. I'm seeing good things from that side.

I also use Channels DVR, but Google TV may help narrow down recommendations from a couple streaming apps I use, and plant those on the home screen "For You".

Also, Tivo is more US targeted. So I really can't use their Stream app service. I have Amazon Prime Canada but it recommends US content which I can't stream. Plus they seem to favor most content from Amazon.


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

mike3y said:


> I wonder how Google TV will compare. I'm seeing good things from that side.
> 
> I also use Channels DVR, but Google TV may help narrow down recommendations from a couple streaming apps I use, and plant those on the home screen "For You".
> 
> Also, Tivo is more US targeted. So I really can't use their Stream app service. I have Amazon Prime Canada but it recommends US content which I can't stream. Plus they seem to favor most content from Amazon.


Google TV is just a home screen that takes away your choice of what you want to see on it and fills it with aggregated suggestions and content they want you to pay for or content services pay to promote.

TS4k still uses the Android TV Home screen. Less aggregated content. Dedicated app rows. You can de-tivo it and have even more cintr of the home screen. And you get the better remote for channels.

You still have Google's live channel guide too if you want it.

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## mike3y (Jan 5, 2021)

dbpaddler said:


> Google TV is just a home screen that takes away your choice of what you want to see on it and fills it with aggregated suggestions and content they want you to pay for or content services pay to promote.
> 
> TS4k still uses the Android TV Home screen. Less aggregated content. Dedicated app rows. You can de-tivo it and have even more cintr of the home screen. And you get the better remote for channels.
> 
> ...


This is how I have it setup now.

What do you mean, Google's Live Channel Guide?


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

mike3y said:


> This is how I have it setup now.
> 
> What do you mean, Google's Live Channel Guide?


Google has a live Channels app you can connect the network tuner to.

Sent from my Surface Duo using Tapatalk


----------

